# 380 pistol ammo



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone seen any 380 pistol ammo? I have looked all over the Salt Lake valley and Smith and Edwards. Any leads would be appreciated.

Huntinfool


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Get Some Guns and Ammo and Cabela's are both bragging this week that they have plenty of 380 auto.....have you tried them?

Sorry, all I can see on Cabela's web-site is 'backorder'... :|


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Walmart in Clinton had 2 boxes a week ago. Try Kents Shooters Supply on Washington and about 3rd.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks tried Cabelas and found the backorder. I'll try the others. Thanks again

Huntinfool


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Heritage Arms in Midvale has had tons of PMC ammo in stock for some time now. I was there two days ago and it looked like they had gobs more come in


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Smith & Edwards had some 3 weeks ago... I heard those same ads claiming to have some in stock.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Tried Smith and Edwards last Tuesday and they were out. I'll try the others tommorrow.

Thanks,
Huntinfool


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Gallenson's usually has ammo of all sorts in stock. While not cheap, you can usually get what you need.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saw some at Sportsman on Riverdale just the other day.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I overheard a employee at Sportmans saying the reason .380 ammo is hard to find is most manufactuers are focusing there efforts in producing 9mm instead of the .380. From what I've seen and heard I believe the .380 is in more of a demand then the 9mm, any thoughts?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Gunnies in Orem has had some in the past when I couldn't find .380s anywhere else. I've also found some at times at Cal Ranch.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the leads. My wife picked some up at Heritage and also Get Some Guns and Ammo  She also told me that they treated her very well and would have no problem going back in to either one of them.   Unlike some of the other shops in town.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I overheard a employee at Sportmans saying the reason .380 ammo is hard to find is most manufactuers are focusing there efforts in producing 9mm instead of the .380. From what I've seen and heard I believe the .380 is in more of a demand then the 9mm, any thoughts?


No doubt the 9mm is superior to the 380 but my 380 is very small and compact and looks like my wallet in my Wranglers. But most of the time I conceal carry a 45 depending on the occassion and how I'm dressed at the time. :twisted:

Huntinfool


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't seen any 380 on the shelf locally for months. I did manage to get enough stuff together to reload 380.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/ ... o-fmj-ammo

I have bought ammo here before.


----------

